
No Savings? No Problem. Companies Are Helping Home Buyers with Down Payments - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/no-savings-no-problem-these-companies-are-helping-home-buyers-with-down-payments-1530270002
======
uptown
Outline: [https://outline.com/VJnU9p](https://outline.com/VJnU9p)

------
anoncoward111
I find it absolutely absurd that rather than attempting to _increase housing
quality and affordability_ , market actors such as banks/local governments
would prefer to _offer you a down payment loan for your home loan..._

